# Cadian Blood and Raven Guard



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow I'm about halfway through Cadian Blood and I am damn impressed. The book is great and the story is really good. I don't usually read books about the Cadians but my friend recommended this one to me because it has some Raven Guard present and they are my favorite chapter. I was wondering if there are any other books that are about or have a lot of Raven Guard in them. I'd love to get some more fluff for them as I plan to build a company. Also if any other books do exist are they actually books not the audio format thing.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Well it'll be a while but The Hunt for Voldorius will feature the Raven Guard, Shadow-Captain Kayvaan Shrike and his elite Shrike's Wing will be a big part of the story. Doesn't come out until September though.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

wont the The Hunt for Voldorius also feature the white scars?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

The Hunt for Voldorius will mainly be about the White Scars but the Raven Guard will have a major side role in some sections.


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

Ah that sounds awesome, the third company is the one i want to build mainly because of Shrike, but still. Is there going to be a Raven Guard Horus Heresy book?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

So far only an audio book. I imagine eventually there could be another Raven Guard book but we're in the dark.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Actually after the events of Istvaan V the Iron Hands, Raven Guard and Salamanders had very little to do with the rest of the Heresy- if BL decides to do a follow on 'Scourging' series then the Raven Guard would probably get their own book but I don't hold high hopes for them getting one now...though I wouldn't mind being proven wrong :biggrin:


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah I'd really like that I mean its bad enought that they're the only first founding chapter that doesn't even have a bloody decal on the space marine decal sheet, but they don't have a heresy book either!


----------



## pariha (Dec 1, 2009)

ive read cadian blood, death guard get whiped out


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah I just finished it last night. Great book. Absolutely loved the ending.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

A excellent novel. I loved the way the action scenes were potrayed espicially



What the Raven Guard do to the _Terminus Est_ 


However I felt all the build up to finding the vessel, and then it simply ended, was a bit rushed. That, as far as I can remember was the only real problem in my eyes.

10/10 for me


----------

